# What hobbies of yours have benefited your mental health the most?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would say walking


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Walking for me too. The exercise combined with being outdoors helps me with depression (less with anxiety). I feel like my life would be a lot better if I had the time to walk 2-3 hrs a day.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah also walking. yoga. meditation. probably board games currently because its the main source of social interaction.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I picked up the board games hobby specifically to socialize. For all the times when I can't socialize (like the past year), couldn't stay sane without hiking. Audio drama acting has helped me keep my voice in shape and remind me that I have one for the long months between verbal conversations. Writing fiction has helped me feel alive and adventurous without being able to do anything.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

All are important in their own way.

I have some friends from martial arts who are important to me. It's also something that I can set goals in. (social life, goal setting)
Running/bike runs/walking give me time to think and go through my thoughts. (stress, relaxing, mental work)


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

walking does help. It's hard to stick to the habbit though.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Working out. Setting goals and achieving them, feeling more confident, socializing a little at the gym, and stepping out of my comfort zone doing competitions. Many benefits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Writing. Just the act of writing about how I'm feeling or what's on my mind helps get it out of my head and eases the feelings. Then being able to share it to people over the phone...in person eventually...helps me in taking overcoming the rest of my social anxiety even further and improves my confidence/self-esteem from all the compliments and just feeling good about myself for doing something that I find nerve wracking.


Meditation, when I actually do it, finding a calm peace of mind and present contentment.


I like hiking and taking pictures with my phone...really anything in nature. It just soothes the soul. But I haven't been out in nature for quite a while now...partly because it's something I like to do with another person.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Walking which I've been doing regularly for the last more than 10 years, but that has also evolved into a general hobby of urban exploration (which I also do on a bike). I initially starting walking so that I would just get out of the house and be around people, which helped me be more comfortable being out in public and doing things. That then led me to want to go into some places like restaurants, which got me used to eating alone. Then I started doing things like going to movies by myself, which would have been nervewracking for me previously. I even went to bars by myself a few times, which was a major accomplishment for me. Since then, walking has evolved more into something I do for exercise and to explore the city, rather than an attempt to be around people, but it certainly helped me be comfortable just going out and being comfortable in public. I started caring much less about what I was wearing, how I was walking, how I looked, etc. because of all this time spent out walking. I even started taking a lot of pictures of the stuff around the city, which was unthinkable for me at the beginning. Then when I started biking in addition to walking, I added improving athletic performance to my list of reasons for going outside.

So what started as me walking around on weekend nights so that I would feel like less of a loser turned into an actual hobby and let me conquer certain parts of my social anxiety.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Travelling has been good - and bad, depending on the situation sometimes and my mental health in general. I was able to just relax quite often, met some really nice people etc.

Also looking for rare books. I get a lot of enjoyment out of it because I love them - or finding an unusual bit of ephemera. Even just watching programs or docos about things I'm interested in can help me - it distracts me and gives me something to focus on.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Ape in space said:


> Walking which I've been doing regularly for the last more than 10 years, but that has also evolved into a general hobby of urban exploration (which I also do on a bike). I initially starting walking so that I would just get out of the house and be around people, which helped me be more comfortable being out in public and doing things. That then led me to want to go into some places like restaurants, which got me used to eating alone. Then I started doing things like going to movies by myself, which would have been nervewracking for me previously. I even went to bars by myself a few times, which was a major accomplishment for me. Since then, walking has evolved more into something I do for exercise and to explore the city, rather than an attempt to be around people, but it certainly helped me be comfortable just going out and being comfortable in public. I started caring much less about what I was wearing, how I was walking, how I looked, etc. because of all this time spent out walking. I even started taking a lot of pictures of the stuff around the city, which was unthinkable for me at the beginning. Then when I started biking in addition to walking, I added improving athletic performance to my list of reasons for going outside.
> 
> So what started as me walking around on weekend nights so that I would feel like less of a loser turned into an actual hobby and let me conquer certain parts of my social anxiety.


That's amazing. Contrats.

I only walk a few blocks to the store a few times a week, and occasionally the beach. I seriously need start going out on the bike at least, both for safe exposure and exercise. Walking is slightly less safe exposure, but I should do it more often and for longer _because_ it is (again, slightly, but to me there's a difference) less safe.


----------



## Small Talkward (Oct 5, 2020)

I used to run a lot, and that's about the only time I recall not having much social anxiety. I haven't ran for three years, and I have noticed a decline in my mood and mindset. I didn't realise the connection until I was forced to start walking because our car broke down. It was incredible how much my mood changed after just one long walk.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

hobbies shared with other people. even doing nothing is fun with other people, if you get along.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Reading takes me out of myself. Would be hard to pass the days without it. Also add another onto the pile for walking and other exercise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've learned some useful ways of thinking and some useful techniques from all my reading in psychology. I probably wouldn't be here if I didn't have a good grasp on this stuff.

Watching movies/reading fiction helps take my mind off my problems. And watching mainstream movies/shows in particular helps me feel some kind of connection with the rest of society, since I really struggle with that. I may not be able to participate in culture directly, but I can maintain a voyeuristic relationship to it.

I enjoy walking, but only if I have somewhere to go. Otherwise it feels pointless. Before the pandemic I was taking 40+ minute walks everyday. But the last few months I've barely walked at all because I can't go to the library, used bookstore, etc.

Modding was my favorite hobby. And I miss it a lot. But I don't have any time for it now. And I'm not sure it was good for my mental health. If I didn't have to work to pay the bills I'd be spending all my time modding instead. I haven't found anything nearly as engaging or satisfying.


----------



## Help... (Feb 9, 2021)

*Animals*



Reecedouglas1 said:


> I would say walking


I have a huge ranch at my dads house and I have horses. I bring up horses because horses help me a lot! My jumping horse, Blitz, used to be a therapy horse and he loves everyone! Horses are actually really calm animals and it is scientifically proven that being around horses helps people calm down. I am IN LOVE with all my animals. But, yeah! Horses are what helps me calm down. (Technically all animals help me):grin2:


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walking/Running with my dog, nature photography, hiking, use to drive around at night aimlessly, drinking, graphic and visual design, creating fiction, listening to music, interior and ambiance decorating. 

Trying to get into meditation and yoga one day.


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Music and writing. Walking too, when I'm not in shut-in mode.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Cycling/exercise for sure. Yoga was also wonderful but I've fallen out of habit with that one.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I think working out/ stretching and listening to music.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I would say the internet. It's been detrimental in some ways but probably beneficial in more ways than it's been detrimental.


----------



## Gew (Dec 27, 2020)

Probably bicycling, which falls in pretty much the same category as walking, which OP mentioned.


----------



## Kelly in the UK (May 9, 2021)

Walking and gardening are my main ones, along with watching dramas and documentaries on tv.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Creating my art and being on the Internet.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yoga. The focus on breathing and movement takes my mind off things. The fact that everyone keeps themselves to themselves and it's a nice relaxing and quiet environment helps. 😌


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know if most would consider it a hobby but listening to music with soothing melodies on headphones really takes the edge off of life for me. Mostly I don't even need music with words because I can't think of a single song that I started listening to because of the lyrics. It's all about the melody (and sometimes the cadence and the flow). It took me so many years to realize most of the songs that are stuck in my brain have lyrics that are totally irrelevant to me and my brain has always just heard the music.


----------



## yume (Jul 4, 2015)

Probably taking care of my pets. They make me feel less lonely and give a purpose to get up in the morning


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I'm too crazy for that lol.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Running, walking, doing activities with my dog, interior decorating, stuff that spurns my creativity, alcohol.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Is walking a hobby? that seems to help the most


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

The best hobby has been working out. Working towards a goal and seeing that progress; looking after my body better; getting out of the house; having new reading material; a hobby that others were interested to know about, and sometimes even join in with. Not to mention all the physical and mental benefits that it does for you! x


----------



## Roberto Gantavre (Aug 11, 2021)

Walking relaxes me. It's also a hookah, but it's very unhealthy.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Anything that stops me from thinking, I suppose.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

The only thing I do that I really think of as a hobby is collecting rare books. I guess that's helped a bit - I get a lot of pleasure from it. I can't always do it though if I'm not feeling well. It certainly benefits me financially sometimes when I sell.

Other than that I suppose listening to music, watching movies or TV shows I enjoy. They're relaxing and distract me from how I'm feeling.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Volunteering if you consider that a hobby


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

none they just cause more stress and loneliness


----------



## edija (Aug 20, 2021)

pokemon go


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I also like walking and hiking when I can do. Haven't done hiking in a long while but I've been doing more walking recently due to become the unofficial dog walker for my family's dog.

I think something that's really helped me is getting involved in my niche software community. I've been able to help some people and it's given me more motivation to continue learning.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know if most would consider it a hobby but listening to music with soothing melodies on headphones really takes the edge off of life for me. Mostly I don't even need music with words because I can't think of a single song that I started listening to because of the lyrics. It's all about the melody (and sometimes the cadence and the flow). It took me so many years to realize most of the songs that are stuck in my brain have lyrics that are totally irrelevant to me and my brain has always just heard the music.



Somewhat related to this - I have always had a bit of a fascination with headphones but my actual "relationship" with them didn't really start until I was about 15. There was a girl I went to school with who had one of the early cassette Walkmans. Which I now know was not just any Walkman but one of the really good Sony models. Sony eventually ended up churning out a lot of inferior ones (which were the ones I owned). I specifically remember that her Walkman had auto-reverse, which made it far superior to any portable tape player I ever owned.

Anyway, she let me listen to a few songs on it and I knew I had to have one. When I eventually got one, it came with a set of headphones sort of like these...










Needless to say, I found them lacking in sound quality.  

But....it was what I had and my parents weren't big on spending money on me if they didn't have to. They kind of had sticker shock from the prices of anything electronic because the era they grew up in, that amount of money was a lot and they just didn't see the appeal.

Anyway, I have never really owned any set of headphones that cost more than about $60 so I'm fairly low end.

Anyway, as I have started dabbling in the world of heaphones that isolate and block out more and more of the outside sounds, I'm starting to realize just how big a part "noise" plays in my assorted anxiety and anger issues. Like I get super irritated by unwanted noise but even things I never noticed, like just normal sounds, I notice that I am much calmer and more relaxed when I block them out entirely. 

Like I have this one set of earbuds that come with the noise blocking foam tips. If I put them in and wear them all day (even when not listening to music) I am so much more relaxed and focused on things I want to focus on. 

Of course it doesn't take much really obnoxious noise to cause me to be really agitated. Like the neighbors. When they are making a lot of noise, I definitely realize that unwanted noise has a major impact on my state of mind. But I never really noticed that even the sound of a relatively quiet room grates on my nerves at a sort of subconscious level.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Let's see here... well exercising always grants a nice boost to your self esteem (though with my body type, results are iffy). Writing/blogging in a journal also helps with injecting some humor into my life... but it is also a great source of escapism. It is a double edged sword. I would love to take up hiking, or even running through the woods as long as it is not too packed... but that's not possible where I live. Man, I miss running.

But perhaps most beneficial hobby that I have picked up was playing an instrument and deciding to challenge myself with music. With life, you essentially have to give it your own meaning. Go bored for too long and you'll get depressed. I might be terrible at playing keyboard now, but I will prove to the guy or whoever is controlling the universe or simulation that we live in that is not too late to start being creative later in life! I am in a constant war with the dude.


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

I used to play board games with a friend group every Saturday night, and it was really fun, definitely something I looked forward to. As for solitary hobbies, I really like biking and weight training. Actually, they brought me closer to people I wasn't as close with


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

These are things that are extremely helpful to me: adult coloring, meditation, listening to music, creative writing, journaling, and arts and crafts.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Reading and singing mostly.


----------

